# Budget (<$150) 12" woofer for small sealed enclosure



## bassic (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a one cubic foot sealed enclosure with a JL 12W3v2 (dual 2 ohm voice coils, wired in series) powered by a Cadence TXA-3002 (allegedly rated 600 Watts RMS bridged with a 4 ohm laod). 

Despite being able to handle 500W RMS, the JL took a dump and needs to be replaced. I'm looking for a suitable replacement woofer for my enclosure and I found several good suggestions here on DIYMA:

Dayton RSS315HO-4


Image Dynamics IDQ12V2.D2

Tidal Audio REF-TM12.2

Which of these would be the best choice for me? I'm not going after any competition, just some hard hitting tight bass for my Tacoma. I've heard lots of good things about the ID woofer, but they're only rated for 350W RMS and my amplifier is pushing more power than that. The Dayton woofers are 700W RMS which would be better, however I've heard they're much better in a sealed enclosure. 

I honestly have no problem with the Tidal Audio (allegedly a rebranded Image Dynamics) however I don't want to destroy another woofer from too much power. Would I be taking a chance by pushing too much power?

Are there any other woofers in my price range (under $150, but of course the lower the better) that would work well in a 1 cubic foot sealed enclosure in the extended cab of a Tacoma?


----------

